# What did you have for dinner last night?



## Larsenv (Apr 12, 2020)

I had a Baconator from Wendy's. Tonight I'm having grilled chicken sandwiches.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 12, 2020)

Spagettioh and Meatballs


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 12, 2020)

A toast with chease


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2020)

Pancakes with Pancake Sirup (still have some Packages left from Burger King).


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2020)

I made buffalo chicken tenders and fries in the air fryer.


----------



## Undertow76 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hot soft Prezels with nacho cheese


----------



## Mythical (Apr 27, 2020)

I made tacos


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 27, 2020)

Haggis Pakora. Canny beat it


----------



## Hardline (Apr 30, 2020)

chicken in thin bread with salad and 1 glass of milk


----------



## micp (Apr 30, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Haggis Pakora. Canny beat it



Came here thinking I could find something interesting. This has far exceeded any fusion I expected to see!


----------



## duwen (Apr 30, 2020)

Steak, eggs, chips and onion rings.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2020)

Peppercorn and herbs sausages cut in pieces, cooked in mixed vegetables and diced tomatoes until it became a thick sauce.
I then blended that into a pot of rice that I cooked with vegetables stocks, to which I added some cayenne powder and seasonings.

Serves many large portions of very flavourful rice and bits of sausage meat.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 30, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Haggis Pakora. Canny beat it


Haggis Pakora is awesome.


----------



## Chary (Apr 30, 2020)

spicy tuna onigiri


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 30, 2020)

(leftover) brown sugar paprika baked chicken breast with garlic mashed potatoes, and a (kit) caesar salad on the side (not pictured)



Spoiler












Edit - Is this FOODtemp now? Because man, I fuckin eat.

Edit 2 - menu for tonight might be ribs, baked mac and cheese, and roasted asparagus

Edit 3 - I don't even remember if I have asparagus


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2020)

Menu for tonight's dinner is leftovers, I made a large pot of that rice sausages mixture, lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

Grillteller.

grilled

- Chicken Filet
- Pork Filet
- Rumpsteak
- grilled "Pan & Grill Cheese Gazi"
- grilled Champignons
- grilled Zucchini Slices
- Bacon
- Wave cut Fries



....and then an Hour Walk with our Doggies,they have to move,otherwise they will become too fat...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 30, 2020)

That sounds awesome Alexander


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2020)

Today I had a Kid Cuisine


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 1, 2020)

OK, I delivered. Spare ribs in the Instant Pot, roasted asparagus, and 4-cheese baked mac and cheese.



Spoiler











Ribs came out alright. Not as tender as I'd like, not as flavorful, but it was my first time making them in the instant pot (or at all). Still good though.

Asparagus came out as good as roasted asparagus always does - yummy

Mac... god damn it's good. It's so damn good. Every damn time it comes out absolutely wildly good.


----------



## duwen (May 1, 2020)

Lamb Moussaka


----------



## Stwert (May 5, 2020)

I made a nice Spanish-inspired chorizo and bean casserole. Lovely so it was, be having it again tonight.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 8, 2020)

Dinner tonight: pressure cooker "tacos al pastor" (not authentic but IMO pretty damn good for not having a spit in my kitchen lol). Pork butt with a bunch of things in a marinade, marinated for ~24h, browned and pressure cooked, broiled for ~10 minutes, shredded. Corn tortillas toasted in a cast iron skillet. Served with cilantro and quick pickled shallots.

Holy fucking god were these good. Potentially one of the most delicious things I've ever made.



Spoiler



























Cooking things like this and having them come out well gives me a brief reprieve from my depression. Getting the motivation to cook it in the first place is one of the biggest struggles in that regard.

With this, having marinated for 24h in something containing pineapple juice, I know I don't have an endless amount of time to let it marinate lest the meat start disintegrating. It's 11:45 PM and I have to be at work at 4:30 AM


----------



## SG854 (May 8, 2020)

Baked Chicken and green beans


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2020)

Hot dogs.
They were pretty sad but filled me up.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

Nothing.
I hadn't ate since last thursday.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 12, 2020)

SOUP


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2020)

2 Croissants and a Glass cold Milk.


----------



## DefourmisDecorum (May 21, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2020)

Milanese Piccata with Spaghetti al dente and a wonderful Tomato Sauce.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 21, 2020)

Healthy. I ate bacalhau à brás ( a Portuguese dish made from shreds of salted cod, onions and thinly chopped baked potatoes, all bound with scrambled eggs. It is usually garnished with  kalamata olives from the glass bottle *delicious* (Not one from the canned *YUCKY* no taste) and sprinkled with fresh parsley ). My absolutely favourite!

EDIT: Not my picture but that's what I ate.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

Baked Spaghetti


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)

Burger King.

(Double Whopper,Chicken Nuggest,King Wings and Fries.Completed with an Coke Vintage 2020).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2020)

FamicomHeero said:


> Baked Spaghetti



I dont mind this one. I loved Spaghetti with everything.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 4, 2020)

The other day was my birthday. My wife made meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and broccoli. I’m the ONLY one who likes this dish. Yes, she loves me THAT much. She is a killer cook and I’m eating all the leftovers. 

Meatloaf is my comfort food, by the way. 

PS, no pineapples were harmed on this day.


----------



## Vord (Jun 7, 2020)

chicken breast with almond panade with grilled zucchini.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 7, 2020)

A sandwich.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2020)

My girlfriend and I made some California roll and eel onigirazu with miso soup!


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Jun 7, 2020)

I made tacos. But funds are low so I skimped and bought cheap tortillas...they were like rubber in both taste and feel.
bad times.


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Jun 19, 2020)

Had potatoes with a corn dog + barbecue sauce


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2020)

I couldn't be arsed cooking a proper meal so I raided the freezer and had Cheese Hamwiches.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 19, 2020)

Nothing. I just ate something literally 15 minutes ago, from a 4 day of non eating streak.
Sometimes I can last for 6 and a half days. 

With the food I just had a couple minutes ago, I should probably last till Sunday / Monday.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mythical said:


> I made tacos


No you didn't.


----------



## duwen (Jun 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I couldn't be arsed cooking a proper meal so I raided the freezer and had Cheese Hamwiches.


I was in the same mood last night, but I went with fish finger (that's 'fish sticks' to those in Trumpland) sandwiches dressed with salt, vinegar and a load of mayo.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2020)

duwen said:


> I was in the same mood last night, but I went with fish finger (that's 'fish sticks' to those in Trumpland) sandwiches dressed with salt, vinegar and a load of mayo.


Oh I think I know what I am having for dinner tonight lol. Been years since I have had a fish finger sandwich.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2020)

My fiancé and I made some ramen using a mushroom and dashi mix broth, we also added some tempura shrimp and fried vegetables to our soups.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 19, 2020)

Barbecued pork tenderloin and some hand-cut oven fries.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 19, 2020)

I had some pasta with zucchini, mint, parmesan, and chicken on top. All in a bowl, now all in my bowel.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jun 19, 2020)

I had roast chicken, chips and gravy from the Chinese


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 19, 2020)

I had the best fucking hamburger ever, after discovering truffle mayo in a nearby grocery store.
Using a tip from a friend, which is to grill the cheese separately in the oven until the edges start to brown (and using a lot of it)


----------



## MaliceYT (Jun 25, 2020)

Chicken Alfredo pasta!


----------



## IAMDISASTER (Jun 29, 2020)

Tacos!


----------



## Supernova89 (Jul 1, 2020)

Oven salmon with rice and vegetables


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

Toast stuffed with sliced Sausage (Extra Wurst),Cheese.On the Top an fried Egg.
Extra on a Plate sliced Tomatoes,Papika and little Cucumbers.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 2, 2020)

Had some oven barbecue ribs. Still have some leftover so they'll be my lunch tomorrow as well


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Sous vide carnitas. Pork butt cooked sous vide for 21 hours at 165 degrees with an onion, orange, cinnamon stick, a few cloves, few cloves of garlic, bay leaves, and salt. Pulled and broiled for added crispiness. Plated with cast-iron toasted tortillas, a crema-style sauce, pickled shallots, cilantro, and lime wedges. So good.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 18, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> Sous vide carnitas. Pork butt cooked sous vide for 21 hours at 165 degrees with an onion, orange, cinnamon stick, a few cloves, few cloves of garlic, bay leaves, and salt. Pulled and broiled for added crispiness. Plated with cast-iron toasted tortillas, a crema-style sauce, pickled shallots, cilantro, and lime wedges. So good.
> 
> View attachment 217812


Looks awesome @Sicklyboy.


I forgot to take a picture of my dinner but I had a taj mixed kebab. Its donner meat and chicken tikka and lamb with a load of salad and chilli sauce on a giant nan bread. It was delicious


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 18, 2020)

Gyoza 
Miso Shiru
Rice


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2020)

A bowl of macaroni that strangely tasted like Chef Boyardee's. I have no idea what I did to my sauce to achieve this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A bowl of macaroni that strangely tasted like Chef Boyardee's. I have no idea _*what I did to my sauce to achieve this.*_


Vodka maybe ?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Vodka maybe ? View attachment 217819


I wish lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I wish lol


I haven't had vodka in ages (2 days). I did polish off a bottle of Baileys tonight though 

Edit (I may have went a bit Scottish there. To polish off is to drink a whole bottle of something lol)


----------



## Roamin64 (Jul 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> A bowl of macaroni that strangely tasted like Chef Boyardee's. I have no idea what I did to my sauce to achieve this.


I can't grasp whether or not you liked the result ? I personally would say you ruined your sauce, but that's me.

I had salmon topped with yellow beans, fresh herbs, garlic flower en papillote on the BBQ and a salad, all from the garden (except the salmon of course  ).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)

EDIT: Food Thread.


Tonights Menu was.....Burger King,usually on Friday.

Double Whopper
Pommes
Chicken Wings


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2020)

Roamin64 said:


> I can't grasp whether or not you liked the result ? I personally would say you ruined your sauce, but that's me.


I wouldn't say it was ruined. Just not expected. At the end it was pretty good.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Whats wrong with you ??????
> It normally needs one SIPP for you....View attachment 217822


I had no coke to mix with the vodka so had to go for the second best option of Baileys. Anyhoo enough talk about alcohol this is a food thread


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Sundubu-jjigae with crab legs on the side!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 19, 2020)

This is actually some of my dinner tonight. 


 

 


I cooked it and I wish I could share with you. This is fat trimmed from a pork butt cooked in lard.


----------



## GBAer (Jul 19, 2020)

Chicken Tikka Nepali with pilau rice.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 19, 2020)

CARNITAS!!!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 23, 2020)

Chicken enchilada and some shin ramyun black


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2020)

Not enough.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2020)

A bowl of rice with some honey garlic sausages.


----------



## Alsusee (Jul 23, 2020)

Char siu pork on rice. One of my favourites


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

Got Chinese food from my local take away. Went crazy and had a bit of a feast

Spare ribs
Sweat n sour chicken 
Salt n peper chicken wings
Chips (fries)
Egg fried rice 
Prawn toast
Prawn crackers
Pineapple fritters 

And a can of Coke


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2020)

When you say “coke” you don’t mean Mountain Dew, do you?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> When you say “coke” you don’t mean Mountain Dew, do you?


No I'm not for the South of the USA. In Scotland coke actually means coke


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 24, 2020)

SOMETHING SMELLS FUCKING GOOD IN OUR HOUSE RIGHT NOW!!  IDKWTFITIS


It was a baked sweet potato covered with garbanzo beans, cheese, some spicy chicken, spinach, and I put a bit of sour cream on top. It was so good!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> SOMETHING SMELLS FUCKING GOOD IN OUR HOUSE RIGHT NOW!!  IDKWTFITIS
> 
> 
> It was a baked sweet potato covered with garbanzo beans, cheese, some spicy chicken, spinach, and I put a bit of sour cream on top. It was so good!
> ...


I love your Plates.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I love your Plates.


thanks. i like them better than the clear plates we also have. i feel like im eating right off the table.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 26, 2020)

Tonight's dinner roast chicken roast potatoes carrots and cauliflower and gravy. And for some reason my plate has been chipped which I only noticed when I took the picture lol.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 26, 2020)

Yesterday:
Chicken
Roast potatoes and carrots
Zucchini patties (they are tasty)
Rice
Tzatziki
Hummus
Red pepper and walnut salsa
Focaccia bread
My aunt's cooking 

Today:
Hamburgers with truffle mayo.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Sausages on the bbq with sweet and sour sauce, with roasted potatoes in butter and garlic salt.

Then a thunderstorm happened while we were eating outside (currently at a camping car place)


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Sausages on the bbq with sweet and sour sauce, with roasted potatoes in butter and garlic salt.
> 
> Then a thunderstorm happened while we were eating outside (currently at a camping car place)


BBQ Sausages with sweet and sour I’m gonna try that now.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> BBQ Sausages with sweet and sour I’m gonna try that now.


Grill them with the sauce dipped onto them, it makes them caramelised and delicious.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Grill them with the sauce dipped onto them, it makes them caramelised and delicious.


Yummy


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 29, 2020)

OH MY GOD!! It smells like onions and bacon. IDKWTF my wife is cooking, but I’ll let you all know!! You should smell this!


----------



## JoeDirtt (Jul 29, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> This is actually some of my dinner tonight.
> View attachment 217915 View attachment 217916 View attachment 217917
> I cooked it and I wish I could share with you. This is fat trimmed from a pork butt cooked in lard.


Look good 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 29, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> OH MY GOD!! It smells like onions and bacon. IDKWTF my wife is cooking, but I’ll let you all know!! You should smell this!


It was an onion casserole with squash and bacon. It didn’t look good at all, but it was yummy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

Self made,fresh Chicken Wings and Legs with selfmade Sourcream Garlic Sauce,Peas/sliced Baby Carrots/Corn Vegetable in Butter,self made Potatoe Chips and Pepsi diluted with a little fresh Water.

And after that,as my Freind @slaphappygamer mentioned in an other Thread (@JuanMena ..).

Brush/clean the Teeth.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Self made,fresh Chicken Wings and Legs with selfmade Sourcream Garlic Sauce,Peas/sliced Baby Carrots/Corn Vegetable in Butter,self made Potatoe Chips and Pepsi diluted with a little fresh Water.
> 
> And after that,as my Freind @slaphappygamer mentioned in an other Thread (@JuanMena ..).
> 
> Brush/clean the Teeth.


Brushing teeth is for loosers and old people.
Isn't a funny coincidence that the guys that brushes their teeth are 20 years older than me?






Regarding the topic of the thread: Ate sincronizadas... I hate them.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 29, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Brushing teeth is for loosers and old people.
> Isn't a funny coincidence that the guys that brushes their teeth are 20 years older than me?
> 
> 
> ...


LolHA. When I go to the dentist for a cleaning, I’m out in less than an hour (including waiting time) and no pain. My dentist gives me props for doing a great job and making her job easier. My early experiences were that I’d go in for a checkup and they’d find a cavity. Oh the pain of getting it drilled and filled. I’ve only had, at most, 5 cavities. That’s when I found out that if you take proper care now, you’ll save yourself some (tooth)headache. DO IT!


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh, oh!
May I "Yo momma" joke here?

I had a bowl of soup and a cheese and ham sandwich. Way too hot to be hungry. 3 glasses of water also.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2020)

just rice


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 29, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> LolHA. When I go to the dentist for a cleaning, I’m out in less than an hour (including waiting time) and no pain. My dentist gives me props for doing a great job and making her job easier. My early experiences were that I’d go in for a checkup and they’d find a cavity. Oh the pain of getting it drilled and filled. I’ve only had, at most, 5 cavities. That’s when I found out that if you take proper care now, you’ll save yourself some (tooth)headache. DO IT!


What's a dentist?
Is it something edible?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2020)

I ate Pizza


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 29, 2020)

Garlic, cheese, sweet potato gnocchi 



 
this is what it looks like after reheating it from last night.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 30, 2020)

Mexican food again!!! It was delicious.


----------



## raphaelom (Jul 30, 2020)

Sushi but not good though


----------



## Chary (Jul 30, 2020)

Had a coupon for Beck's Prime. Got a steak sandwich, yum. I was going to take a picture, but it was so good that I ate it before I could get my phone.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 30, 2020)

Steak, eggs and steamed vegetables.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

Sliced,steamed Chickenbreast (Sauce with Bacon,Zucchini and Onions) and steamed Rice.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2020)

Tonight's dinner is my first ever attempt at homemade Haggis fritters with peppercorn sauce and salad. To be honest it doesn't look good but it sure was tasty


----------



## SG854 (Aug 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Tonight's dinner is my first ever attempt at homemade Haggis fritters with peppercorn sauce and salad. To be honest it doesn't look good but it sure was tasty
> 
> View attachment 219846


Looks like someone threw up on it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

Self made Pommes (from "Heurige" very big and really with Taste...) with self made Chicken Nuggest (cut Pieces from Chicken Breasts) and "Grazer Krauthäupel" (a styrian special green Salad) with Lemon/Balsamico/Olive Oil Dressing.

Only the "Sweet/Sour Sauce" comes from FELIX.....

 

(I know,a Shame.....next time I will make it again by myself....)



It is really hard for me and my Wife to make Pictures....
When we start to cook,we are really fast and then...we are soo hungry and full of Appetite...that we forget it every Time to make a Photo..

Very,very sorry,I promise "Improvement" on this....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 1, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Looks like someone threw up on it


Most traditional Scottish meals do kinda look like that yet they are mega tasty especially clapshot as seen below.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Most traditional Scottish meals do kinda look like that yet they are mega tasty especially clapshot as seen below.
> 
> View attachment 219851


Personality over looks


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2020)

Something I really like: lazy poke-tuna onigiri. Instead of forming the balls of rice, I just make the rice, cut up some green onions, mix tuna and a tiny bit of mayo, salt and pepper, and add a ton of hot sauce together. Not the most elegant dinner, but very delicious and easy to make.


----------



## Chains (Aug 3, 2020)

Had some chicken & rice with Mongolian sauce.


----------



## Stay026 (Aug 3, 2020)

BBQ


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

Birthday Burger King. 

What else....


Double Whopper King Size Menu with Pommes and Cola
King Wings (the great Package..)

Specially delicious today.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 6, 2020)

A really simple dinner tonight.

Baked potato and cheese. 
Ham
Koka noodles. 
Tuna mayo
Coleslaw.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2020)

Sausage bits in diced tomatoes with beans and mixed vegetables, slapped onto rice cooked with chicken broth and onions, rosemary and thym.
Simple, filling and hearty.

Will have leftovers tonight.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)

Grilled by our Friends:

- Lamb Kotelett
- Hip Steak (Hüftsteak)
- Turkey/Vegetable Grillskewer
- Grilled Zucchini
- Grillcheese in Bacon
- Turkish Bread
- Grill Potatoes
- Grilles Mushrooms
- Grilled Sausages
- Chicken Drumsticks


What a awesome Evening.


----------



## Chains (Aug 9, 2020)

Chinese dumplings/potstickers. Damn delicious.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

Milanese Piccata "Home Style"

Chicken Breast/inner Fillets
"Breading":
Flour - Eggs - grated White Bread with grated Cheese (mixed Sorts)

Sauce:

MUTTI Tomatoes


Chopped Onions and Garlic,roasted in Olive Oil,put the MUTTI into,fresh Basil and a little Sugar (the Tomatoes have a lot of "Acid"...Hehehe),a little "simmer" very gently......no need to seasoning,this Tomatoes are very fruity and tasty.

PENNY Spaghetti


8 Minutes in Salt Water with a lot of Olive Oil.


My Friends,I am very sorry..I know I promised Pictures,but my Wife and me we are always soooo hungry,we forget always the Pictures from the ready Dish....I bet your Pardon.....

Maybe @AmandaRose could Imagine,how we cook.❤


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 12, 2020)

Tonight's attempt was homemade spinich and ricotta arancini balls.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2020)

Invited for Grilling.

- Grilled Skewers with Bacon / Onion / Bell Pepper and Pieces of Pork
- Pork Loin steaks / Pan Roast (Scheinsschopfsteaks)
- Grilled Cheese / Champigons / Bell Pepper / Zucchini
- Roasted Bratwurst
- Grilled Turkish Bread / Flatbread
- Coleslaw and Cucumbersalad
- Mixed Pickles
- Sauces


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 13, 2020)

Goulash with turkey hearts because i love hearts.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2020)

Fried chicken with potato wedges and BBQ sauce.


----------



## Chary (Aug 17, 2020)

Teriyaki beef skewers!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 17, 2020)

Pork Chops with a Chinese 5 spice rub
Mash potato 
Sweetcorn


----------



## Issac (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't remember what I had last night. Barely remember what I had a few hours ago...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 22, 2020)

Garlic butter steak bites with bucatini.


----------



## Chains (Sep 25, 2020)

I had fish fillet and mashed potatoes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

Many Toasts with Fried Egg on the Top on each.


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 29, 2020)

Seafood stew - speciality of the Mrs ;-)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2020)

Vegetable tempura with miso soup and bean sprouts!


Spoiler


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)

Nutella Palatschinken with my new Pan:

       

One was left ...


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Oct 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Nutella Palatschinken with my new Pan:
> 
> View attachment 227800View attachment 227801View attachment 227798 View attachment 227799 View attachment 227802 View attachment 227803 View attachment 227804 View attachment 227805 View attachment 227806
> 
> ...



Its called Pfannkuchen. I really like the Austrian Dialect but the word Palatschinken is just bs.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 9, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Vegetable tempura with miso soup and bean sprouts!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I like what I see. Very delicious.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2020)

Fondue and red wine with the wifey!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2020)

Roasted chicken, rice, fries and salad. Plus, a beer as a drink.

Man, roasted chicken is delicious when done right.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Fondue and red wine with the wifey!
> View attachment 228035 View attachment 228036 View attachment 228037 View attachment 228038


I'd eat all that and still be hungry. lol


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2020)

Some steak and noodles I made yesterday.
Happy of the cooking.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 18, 2020)

Not dinner, but desert. Apple pie with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Viri (Oct 18, 2020)

A huge sub sandwich, with lettuce, pickles, honey smoked Turkey, Oregano, and yellow mustard! They were on sale!

Mmmm, I would love to go buy one now, because the place is open 24/7. But, I really don't feel like walking by a bunch of drug addict panhandlers begging me for money.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2020)

Fish n chips.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 21, 2020)

Fffuh king desert! Wife and the youngest made apple pie from your apples in our backyard. It was going to go bad soon, so I had a large “daddy” piece.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Tonight we are having vegetable tempura, katsu, onigiri, adobe tuna, and miso soup!


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 26, 2020)

hamburger and fries, had been a long time, was really good


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2020)

This was the food I made Saturday.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> This was the food I made Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 231283



This looks like we call "Geselchtes".

We like to eat mashed Potatoes/fried Onions with it.
(Erdäpfelpüree und Röstzwiebel)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 27, 2020)

a wrap filled with taco seasoned chicken and rice.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Oct 27, 2020)

New York Pizza


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2020)

A Palatschinken Special for my Friend @AlanJohn 

A few Minutes ago:



Nusspalatschinken mit Schlagobers und Schokosauce.
Nutpancakes with whipped Cream and Chocolate Sauce.

            

Happy Halloween,my Friends.
(I do not celebrate it,anyways -> have Fun.)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 10, 2020)

im eating a smothered pork chop with mashed potatoes and Mexican corn


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 10, 2020)

a comically large spoonful of ice cream

(and KD.)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2020)

This Indian dish called boot(don’t know the actual name of it, but that’s how the name of it sounds


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 17, 2020)

i had mcdoanlds


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> i had mcdoanlds


Sweet Ben Menu King Size from Burger King.
This Lockdown Time,the Drive In/Through stays open for the Moment !!


----------



## Stwert (Nov 17, 2020)

Last night, I made steak pie, mashed tatties and turnip..... mmmmmmmmmmmm (I’m a bit of a mashed tattie obsessive )


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 17, 2020)

Rice and curry


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 17, 2020)

Chick-Fil-A , Spicy Sandwich (:


----------



## supernintendo128 (Nov 28, 2020)

A whataburger jr with cheese, ketchup and bacon.

I was _stuffed_ from Thanksgiving lunch (we eat Thanksgiving lunch at my house, not dinner), and I didn't want much.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

Delivered Pineapple(god) Pizza.


----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)

Rice and hotdogs. Typical peasant stuff lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2020)

Rice and sausages.
Simple but filling.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Rice and sausages.
> Simple but filling.
> 
> View attachment 236486


Seemed,you where very hungry....


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 3, 2020)

2 chicken breast.
M&M can make some good chicken ill tell you what


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2020)

Al Bundy when faced with going to the opera: <to a police officer> "I want to confess to a killing a series of people...and, and eating them."


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 4, 2020)

Tried out making a dorayaki after binge watching more doraemon, note I said tried.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

First Christmas Dinner by the Parents-in-Law:

- Roasted Chicken Legs and Wings
- Cranberry Sauce
- Salads
- Bread dumpling casserole

and

Malakoff Cake.



..and a Moment ago:

- Kelly´s (Peanut) Flips
- Frucade
- Schwedenbombe


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Earlier tonight I made chicken breast, with fajita seasoning all over, cooked with hot pepper sauce and cheese. After cooking, topped with salsa and sour cream, added chunky fried chips, lettuce and baby spinach and the kids loved it! I'll add a pic next time!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2020)

forgot to post it, but fries


----------



## nine0nine (Dec 24, 2020)

yo momma


----------



## djpannda (Dec 24, 2020)

nine0nine said:


> yo momma


Bet it was spicy ...


----------



## Chary (Dec 24, 2020)

Sriracha chicken skewers and bell peppers.


----------



## Chary (Dec 25, 2020)

Persian Christmas dinner!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> Persian Christmas dinner!
> 
> View attachment 239370


Looks mighty tasty so jealous right now


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 25, 2020)

We changed our Christmas Menu because we had so much to eat on December 23th by the Parents in Law.

December 24th:

Instead of Oil - Beef Soup
Fondue

with Meat (sliced Chicken/Pork/Beef)
..boiled in this Fondue Mushrooms (little,not cutted/sliced)

Self Made Pepper Sauce
Sauted Carrots/Peas/Broccoli with Butter
Sandwich Rolls

Peaceful and very,very,very nice Evening.


December 25th

A little Ham,Wildliverpate,Pastries.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> We changed our Christmas Menu because we had so much to eat on December 23th by the Parents in Law.
> 
> December 24th:
> 
> ...


Alexander your Christmas dinner was pretty much the same as what I had lol I had ham and roast potatoes and cabbage and some chicken liver pate then tiramsu. And I might have some cheese in a little bit


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 25, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Alexander your Christmas dinner was pretty much the same as what I had lol I had ham and roast potatoes and cabbage and some chicken liver pate then tiramsu. And I might have some cheese in a little bit



Dairylea triangles?  Yumeee!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 25, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Dairylea triangles?  Yumeee!


Fuck you I'm posher than that lol I'm having cheese strings


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 30, 2020)

Was my turn to cook tea last night

Made some butter pastry earlier in the afternoon. (half bread flour, half normal, little more than half by weight of a mixture of goat and normal butter). Quite a sweet pastry despite no sugar in it. Be careful if you do it and are used more to margarine or oil based ones. It is halfway to puff pastry but to do that you have to do more which I could not be bothered to do.

Come dinner then sautéed some onions, carrots, mushrooms, parsnips* and celery in some rosemary and garlic oil and the usual mixed herbs.

*something I wish I had been told earlier is that such things work 10x better when you cut them into chunks of similar sizes so the thin part does not burn or the thick part does not come under done, that and I am apparently quite sensitive to it so wear gloves when sorting them (though that was a one time deal).

Was going to be a sausagemeat plait but instead was a pie.
Layered some cranberry and orange stuffing on the bottom
Veg above on top
Had some lamb gravy still from Christmas (made from the drippings in the tray from that -- no premix stuff this evening) so that went in next
Sausagemeat on top, sadly just pork rather than lamb sausage meat  but it was nice sausagemeat we got from the local butcher so that was OK. Sadly no black pudding to mix in with it either; if you like black pudding or your nation's equivalent (it varies considerably compared to other things) chunk some up and throw it into the mix with some sausagemeat and it is wonderful.
Topped the pie with some more pastry. Afraid to say the egg glaze was skipped.

Some sweetcorn from a freezer pack on the side.

Afters was a hummingbird cake ( https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/fruit-recipes/hummingbird-cake/ , though I use a mix of light and dark brown sugar), today with fresh pineapple rather than canned as there was one to use up. Same measurements as above but split in half to make one standard banana version and another with bananas subbed** for a little bit of apple, blueberry, strawberry and pomegranate I boiled up in a pan done as a quasi pineapple upsidedown cake. The oil vs whatever else makes it a seriously moist and delicious cake that is way up in the stodge factor-- keep your dry airy sponge cake I will have that every time. Obviously don't use flavoured olive oil. Have done it with plain old vegetable oils (rapeseed and sunflower varieties), works 95% as well but olive oil is the winner. Some people seem to think oil in cake is a bad plan but just try it.

**other substitutions I have done here are apple sauce, apple butter, tropical fruit cups, canned pumpkin + relevant spices (one of the better ones here). Sometimes I will put nuts and/or chocolate chips in the mix as well.

The remaining pastry went for some marzipan topped mince pies (homemade mincemeat naturally) which I had for a snack later in the evening (decided to skip the chocolate covered Brazil nuts that I had been gobbling a lot of lately). I normally don't care for mincemeat and it was probably the wedge of marzipan on top that did it for me but I liked that.

I am normally averse to any kind of serious prep (much prefer to do it all in one hit) but eh if I am sitting around and making cakes anyway then no great deal


Thus ended a fairly typical weekday evening if we bother to cook around here type meal.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 9, 2021)

Barbecued brisket


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 15, 2021)

Hunter's chicken à la Lostbhoy! 





Chicken breast seasoned with black pepper and chilli flakes, wrapped in 2 rashers of bacon and cook for 20 odd mins. Lather Texas bbq sauce and grated 4 cheese on top and cook for another 5 to 10 mins, serve with your preferred sides.... I got chunky chips and rocket


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)

A Double Steakhouse Burger Menu Kingsize with Pommes Frittes and Cola.
A Long Chili Cheese (without Jalapenos).


----------



## zxr750j (Jan 20, 2021)

NYP


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2021)

Portuguese kale with Portuguese sausage and cow beef in it. Last night! Dip it with Portuguese bread. Portuguese culture!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 20, 2021)

Just made bacon wrapped hotdogs, with ketchup and diced onion, they turn out way better using beef Franks though


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)

Chicken Piccata Milanese with Spaghetti and Tomatosauce.


----------



## EagleFangKarateChampion (Jan 23, 2021)

Deer meat with beer!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 24, 2021)

Babyback ribs sous vide, with some cherry cola bbq sauce!




 




 

Don't ask me I don't speak finnish taste good tho


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 24, 2021)

Stuffed bell peppers


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 24, 2021)

I took the family to Buca De Faggoncini, it was superb.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 27, 2021)

Italian sausage, cooked in crockpot with bell peppers, onion, some Italian seasoning, and tomato sauce


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Italian sausage, cooked in crockpot with bell peppers, onion, some Italian seasoning, and tomato sauce
> View attachment 243671 View attachment 243672 View attachment 243673


Awesome !!! 


----------------------

Burger King.

Double Steakhause Menu King Size with Pommes Frittes and Cola
Long Chili Cheese Burger without Jalapenos (..you know,I am on Diet.....)


----------



## Chary (Jan 27, 2021)

Persian food. Rice, tomatoes, and Barg kabob.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chary said:


> Persian food. Rice, tomatoes, and Barg kabob.
> 
> View attachment 243724


Which Meat ? It "could" be Lamb....


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 27, 2021)

food


----------



## Chary (Jan 27, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Which Meat ? It "could" be Lamb....


Beef tenderloin is what  I usually go with...I feel bad eating lamb, haha.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chary said:


> Beef tenderloin is what  I usually go with...I feel bad eating lamb, haha.


Ha,a "Gourmet"....


----------



## Matt849 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chicken Wangs


----------



## Matt849 (Jan 28, 2021)

Desaran said:


> Pizza


If it is a matter of life or death, pizza wins every time


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

Good way to close out the day! Pork chop cooked sous vide at 140 for 2.5hr, with salt, pepper, thyme, and a clove of garlic. I actually made it a few days ago and just now reheated it, took it out of the bag and finished it butter basted in cast iron. Then made a quick pan sauce with a TON of shallots. Taters and peas on the side.

Soooo good


----------



## battlecatsahead (Jan 30, 2021)

im eating pizza tonight, and its going to be so good


----------



## leon315 (Jan 30, 2021)

I HAD OCTOPUS noodles.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 30, 2021)

Because despite trying to be on a diet I have zero self control.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 30, 2021)

Blaze163 said:


> Because despite trying to be on a diet I have zero self control.


as soon as you don't get at evening and not sitting immediately after meal it's OKEY, otherwise be prepared to find a surprise on scale!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 13, 2021)

Yessir, bacon wrapped beef hotdogs,wit ketchup and onions, heres a foodhack,put your hotdog condiments Under not over, you're welcome 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sicklyboy said:


> Good way to close out the day! Pork chop cooked sous vide at 140 for 2.5hr, with salt, pepper, thyme, and a clove of garlic. I actually made it a few days ago and just now reheated it, took it out of the bag and finished it butter basted in cast iron. Then made a quick pan sauce with a TON of shallots. Taters and peas on the side.
> 
> Soooo good
> 
> ...




I recommend sous vide mash potatoes,omfg


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2021)

Ravioli ravioli meatballs


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 14, 2021)

@FatalAryia and I made homemade pizza again! We made both the crust and sauce!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 14, 2021)

I got an "Instant Pot" for xmas but have never used. Pulled it last night and made Beef Pot Roast... damn that thing is awesome, done in 60 minutes...


----------



## Jayro (Feb 14, 2021)

I had Tyson Honey BBQ chicken, air-fried to caramelize that sweet exterior and make it good n' crunchy!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 14, 2021)

Ate 12 Hot-Dogs.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 14, 2021)

Burger King


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 14, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @FatalAryia and I made homemade pizza again! We made both the crust and sauce!
> View attachment 246473 View attachment 246474 View attachment 246475 View attachment 246476



Why hasn't @PineappleGod liked this post?


----------



## Larsenv (Feb 14, 2021)

Holy crap. I didn't notice my thread got 11 pages of replies and it hasn't even been a year. IIRC, I made this post as a joke, and then put it on the Wii-Homebrew forum as well.

Since I'm now a college student, meals have gotten less exciting. I'm confined to a dorm with dining options around campus, but not everything is open all the time. I never eat off-campus and it feels like forever since I've enjoyed a good meal at a restaurant.

It is 6°F right now and there's snow outside, and it's supposed to drop down to -4°F tonight. Coldest I've ever seen in Texas. Might just microwave macaroni and cheese tonight and have my favorite pretzels with it.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## PlayersPurity (Feb 15, 2021)

Because of my current financial situation I haven't been able to buy proper food so my answer to you is convenience food.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2021)

PlayersPurity said:


> Because of my current financial situation I haven't been able to buy proper food so my answer to you is convenience food.



That is an "awful" Time in Life.....I am very sorry for that.....

I wish you better Times and then better and nicer Food.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Lilith Valentine’s Day dinner with my amazing wife, @FatalAryia  Fondue with homemade baguettes, bruschetta, ￼stuff to dip in, ￼king crab! Such a good meal!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## djpannda (Feb 17, 2021)

Japanese curry with sticky white rice plus homemade Naan bread


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 17, 2021)

@alexander1970 
Nice side treat


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 17, 2021)

I had liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.... fff.... fff... fff.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> I had liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.... fff.... fff... fff.....


Sure.....


Yesterday was "Sausage" Night.

Made some homemade "Hot Dog" with "Röstzwiebel" and different Sauces.




..should have my Camery nearby...always finished with Dinner and then "errr......no Photo......".


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 28, 2021)

New creation


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> New creation
> View attachment 249241


May I ask please ?

What is it ?

The Thing around is Bacon/Ham I think.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 28, 2021)

KFC


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 28, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> May I ask please ?
> 
> What is it ?
> 
> The Thing around is Bacon/Ham I think.



Bacon wrapped ribeye steak


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Lilith Valentine’s Day dinner with my amazing wife, @FatalAryia  Fondue with homemade baguettes, bruschetta, ￼stuff to dip in, ￼king crab! Such a good meal!
> View attachment 246634 View attachment 246635 View attachment 246636 View attachment 246637 View attachment 246638 View attachment 246639 View attachment 246640 View attachment 246641 View attachment 246642




mmm King Crab. kudos.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)

Double Steakhouse Burger Menu King Size with Pommes Frittes and Cola.


----------



## Windaga (Mar 2, 2021)

I made some Spaghetti and Bolognese (mostly) from scratch. I might have had to use tomato sauce instead of tomatoes. And it has nothing to do with the fact that I may or may not have dropped my bag of tomatoes on the floor and subsequently stepped on them as I stumbled.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 2, 2021)

Windaga said:


> I made some Spaghetti and Bolognese (mostly) from scratch. I might have had to use tomato sauce instead of tomatoes. And it has nothing to do with the fact that I may or may not have dropped my bag of tomatoes on the floor and subsequently stepped on them as I stumbled.




Hahahaha sorry for laughing. hehehehahahaha sorry sor hahaha


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

2 Bean Burritos today. [ffaaarrrrt] oopsies


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 15, 2021)

Steak sous vide,with gravy made with the drippings


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

DOMINOS THIN HAM AND CHEESE WITH BBQ SAUSE


----------



## AlexCaffe (Mar 16, 2021)

pasta balonez and white wino


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

Bean burritos again. [farrrrrd] oops. sorry


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 8, 2021)

Hash browns with bacon , cheese,egg, some pepper, salt, and chilli with beans


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ackee with saltfish and some huge ass dumplings!!


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 8, 2021)

Gasphetti !


----------



## tfocosta (Apr 8, 2021)

Spinach Soup.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 8, 2021)

Last night i had popcorn chicken and potato wedges for dinner


----------



## Ricken (Apr 8, 2021)

I've been forgetting to eat dinner a lot since I started working so my co-worker bought me a Big Mac, 10pc Nugget, and a medium fry


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 10, 2021)

Currently cooking noodles

Have a cookie!:


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 257558


...looks like some Kind of Schnitzel.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 11, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> ...looks like some Kind of Schnitzel.



Pork schnitzel


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 11, 2021)

i forgot


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 11, 2021)

Micky Dees


----------



## Caudis (Apr 16, 2021)

Some delicious Popeyes


----------



## ValentinDerkovsky (Apr 21, 2021)

I had lasagna yesterday.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

Finally:

1 Double Steakhouse Burger with Pommes Frittes and Cola King Size
1 Crispy Chicken.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 21, 2021)

Shakshuka!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 9, 2021)

Pork chop and macoroni and cheese with hot sauce


----------



## BobCh (May 19, 2021)

Last night I had chicken with rice.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 20, 2021)

Something that'll make Mario and Luigi proud


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 14, 2021)

Real barbecue



 
Vegans and vegetarians beware


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 14, 2021)

pizza


----------



## divinehydra (Jul 15, 2021)

fish filet and chinese rice. got full quickly though...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 15, 2021)

We had Veggie Tales. A name my wife came up with when our children were little to get them excited about an all fruit-and-veggie meal. Our youngest is home from college for a few weeks, so the three of us have been trying to have regular meals together for dinner. 'Twas nice.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 15, 2021)

I made a turkey sausage with mashed potatoes.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 15, 2021)

Pinto Bean [farrrrrrrt] Burritos  oops, sorry.


----------



## vlvt (Jul 16, 2021)

some sad noodles


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 24, 2021)

Stuffed bell peppers


----------



## leon315 (Jul 24, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Stuffed bell peppersView attachment 270949


wow delicious!

did you pray the great LEADER Kim john wood, before u eat them?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 24, 2021)

Pizza from Pizza Hut. 1 block away, so convenient for me with a walker.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 24, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Stuffed bell peppersView attachment 270949



stuffed peppers are awesome


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 24, 2021)

leon315 said:


> wow delicious!
> 
> did you pray the great LEADER Kim john wood, before u eat them?


----------



## leon315 (Jul 24, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>


very noice! 
ALL HEIR TO THE SUPREME LEADER! HURRAY!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 7, 2021)

(Steals the ribs)

I'm having baby back ribs guys


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 7, 2021)

Ate like a rabid animal. Had chicken salad, pumpkin seeds, a handful of potato chips, half a bag of cheese puffs, yogurt with blueberries, and four fruit newtons. Worked my ass off yesterday, and came home ravenous.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 8, 2021)

Bean burritos. Anybody wanna sleep under the covers with me?


----------



## SG854 (Aug 8, 2021)

Humans


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 8, 2021)

Male Humans


----------



## AnonIsOverrated (Aug 25, 2021)

Chick-Fil-A Sandwich with bacon stuffed in it


----------



## PeeJay Bonobo (Aug 25, 2021)

Unfortunately, I've decided against dinner last night, but tonight, I'm having rice and pork and beans.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 25, 2021)

I HAD marinated raw salmon filet with salad wrapped in unleavened flat bread.
and another wrap with egg, salad, and cheese, *ALL HOMEMADE BY ME ofc.*


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 25, 2021)

*I made Sketti !  * *And it was delicious !  * *I ate 3 pates of it.* Sorry I didn't take a pic of it.






tonight I'm making Hormel Chili with Hotdogs sliced in it, with cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 26, 2021)

Seasoned black beans with avocado, and yogurt with blueberries.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 31, 2021)

BBQ pulled pork, fries and coleslaw


----------



## OddDays (Sep 10, 2021)

indian food


----------



## WiiExpertise (Sep 10, 2021)

I've more or less renounced dinner. I have a pretty light breakfast at like 10am (like maybe just a glass of milk), lunch at around 4-5, and that's it for the day.


----------



## TyroneYoYo (Oct 2, 2021)

Fried potatoes, tomatoes, green peppers, and onions with some celery salt and pepper.  Pretty slammin' if you ask me.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 3, 2021)

Lamb in cabbage served with potatoes, a Norwegian staple. I also had that the day before, and I'm having it again today. I completely filled the instant pot with about 2.5 kg of meat and 4 kg of cabbage. All that food lasts me about 4 days (big heaping plates) with some leftovers for lunch too. Never made it in an instant pot or slow cooker before as my old slow cooker wasn't big enough. The cabbage actually held together instead of turning to mush like it usually does (because I like the meat so tender that it falls apart in the pot) so that is a win for the instant pot.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 25, 2021)

Meatloaf.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 25, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Meatloaf.


...and i will do anything for you......


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 25, 2021)

...But I won't do that!


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 28, 2021)

Sunday roast dinner.. perfect meal to counteract the miserable weather.


----------



## Jessa (Nov 29, 2021)

Pasta carbonara


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 1, 2021)

"hash town omlette" Chili, 3 cheese, bacon, egg and breakfast sausage


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 4, 2021)

I was an animal last night. I worked hard, it was my last workday before vacation, so I binged. They had naan marked down at the store, so had one of those slathered in mayo, some tomato, greens and chicken tenders, and with it, I took down a whole bag of Simple Truth cheese puffs.

A total animal. 

Oh, and then for dessert, a small bowl of peanuts and cashews mixed up.

I think I scared my wife.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 18, 2021)

Believe or not is a Hot dog


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Dec 18, 2021)

Ur mum

Yeah yeah I know, it's lame, sorry, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 18, 2021)

;


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 18, 2021)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 290195
> 
> Believe or not is a Hot dog


Jesus Christ, man! Did your body piss you off or something!?


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello, and good day!  Last night I ate a bunch of avocados that I think qualify as my dinner!


----------



## Dead2009 (Feb 2, 2022)

Steak and a salad.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Feb 4, 2022)

Pancakes. I got to impress my new roommate, who had never before cooked pancakes in his life, with my cooking skills.

They turned out pretty damn good.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 4, 2022)

Dinner yesterday was Mickey Dees.


----------



## abda (Feb 4, 2022)

Noodles


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2022)

Shop had parsnips going for rock bottom prices when I was out wandering.

To that end parsnip soup -- lightly fry couple of red onions and celery, garlic added later. Call that the base.
Many parsnips (cut to about the same size), couple of carrots. Had some honey and maple baked leeks from the other day so that went in too.
Some mixed herbs, some mushroom stock as it were, couple of dried fancy mushrooms, vegetable stock cube, Worcestershire sauce (found a nice Chinese take on it), bit of pepper and some thin sliced ginger.
Had some apricot, pomegranate molasses and fig sauce I made for stir fry the other night so that went in as well.

Just about covered in water, brought to boil then simmered for a few hours. Blended until thick and now I am full with some extra soup for the freezer.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 4, 2022)

I had food from the local Indian place; mango chicken.

The rice was nice, as was the mango sauce...the chicken, not so much, unfortunately. Had chewy bits that I just don't like, so I had to swallow the small chicken chunks without chewing.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 4, 2022)

I couldn't resist trying the new chicken big mac.. it was ok but I regretted not just getting a regular one instead.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Dinner yesterday was Mickey Dees.





subcon959 said:


> I couldn't resist trying the new chicken big mac.. it was ok but I regretted not just getting a regular one instead.


Self-hate is such a sad thing to see...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 11, 2022)

Had to do a little overtime yesterday, so just a can of Amy's lentil soup, an apple and some cereal with almond milk for dessert.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2022)

Corned Beef Hash, with some grilled onions, and scrambled eggs mixed all together. Then I put some mild hot sauce, and cheddar cheese on top of it. It was delish. I might make that again tonight.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 11, 2022)

I had cookies all day.
Breakfast: Chocolate cookies with milk.

Meal: Chocolate covered cookies with marshmallow and coffee.

Dinner: Chocochip cookies.

In between had Cheetos with PEPSI.

I fell asleep at 5am and stomach made weird noises though.


----------



## Benja81 (Mar 11, 2022)

1/4 pounder w/ cheese and bacon, left half in the microwave overnight, still good for lunch


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2022)

@JuanMena I wonder why. lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> @JuanMena I wonder why. lol


Funny considering I eat Mexican food 

Just remembered, I'm intolerant to chocolate, sometimes allergic to it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Funny considering I eat Mexican food
> 
> Just remembered, I'm intolerant to chocolate, sometimes allergic to it.




Next time, eat French Canadian food. hahahaha


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 12, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> I had cookies all day.
> Breakfast: Chocolate cookies with milk.
> 
> Meal: Chocolate covered cookies with marshmallow and coffee.
> ...


Full day of diarrhea incoming!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 12, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Full day of diarrhea incoming!


Started with your comment!


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 14, 2022)

I had tacos from Taco Bell and a Mountain Dew Baja Blast it was pretty good I rate 8/10 ign


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 14, 2022)

Mickey Dees


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 21, 2022)

Meatloaf


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 22, 2022)

Boar's Head cracked pepper turkey sandwich.





I usually order a 1/4 lb. from the deli once a week for a sandwich, and put it on some Ezekiel bread with mayo and greens. Typically, I only eat half, and ask my wife to finish it. Last night I threw it all on there and went to town. Also, had my apple and cereal for dessert like every dinner.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 22, 2022)

Chickfila Smokehouse BBQ sandwich meal. 

I feel the one I go to just ignores my request for extra smokehouse sauce.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 31, 2022)

My take on Turkish/Arnavut liver.

Sliced some lamb liver from the butcher into cubes, no major veins needed removing really as it has already been taken care of by the butcher (much to the dog's dismay as he only got a little bit in comparison to if I had had to sort it) but you will want to do that.
While that was going on mixed up some flour, salt, sumac and as I am a complete failure I had run out of garlic a few nights before and we are probably just outside wild garlic season so used some "dry garlic chutney" instead which is dried garlic, chillies and a few other spices. Activated the spices in a little pan as well because I can/wanted to use the mini cast iron pan.
Tossed the cubed liver in with the dry stuff mix, covered and into the fridge for a couple of hours. This is one of only two times I am inclined to marinade anything as well (satay being the other).

Came back later and fried up some red onions and celery in some goose fat (had a goose at Christmas so I still have a bunch). Once they were more or less soft and nice I put them to the side and gently put the liver in. Turned it after one side was nicely browned (carefully as you don't want to lose the coating) and did the others until cooked through.

It was delicious. Not used to spicy liver outside of Turkish restaurants (liver and onions, and bacon for some takes on the matter, is usually more of a gravy based affair with standard mixed herbs. Less keen on the slav versions where you soak in milk) but will be adding it into the rotation when doing liver.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 31, 2022)

I had doom levels for dinner



Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Apr 3, 2022)

Sweet thai chili pork bowls. Got it from Hello Fresh.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 4, 2022)

I'll try and take a pic next time, as I know that is probably more enjoyable. But I had my weekly sardines and basmati rice for dinner. Always delicious.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 4, 2022)

Schnipo=Schnitzel+Pommes (French Fries)


----------



## mrgone (Apr 4, 2022)

8 Ha Kao and a small carrot-onion-sesame-salad


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2022)

Giant steaaaaaak (and grilled tomatoes)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 5, 2022)

Chary said:


> Giant steaaaaaak (and grilled tomatoes)


Looks cooked perfectly. Very nice.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 5, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> Schnipo=Schnitzel+Pommes (French Fries)


Hopefully WITHOUT that awful Tunke....



For me the weekly Dose:
Burger King
Long Chili Cheese Nurger with Bacon
Steakhouse Burger
Chicken Wings
Pommes Frittes
King Size Cola


(Honestly - I have feared after watching "King Size me 2" and some Fast Food Docus,I do not really want this,but -I am still loving it)


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Apr 5, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Hopefully WITHOUT that awful Tunke....


Noooooooo, i love sauce with my Schnitzel


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 10, 2022)

Went to one of our new favorite Indian restaurants yesterday. Wonderful little mom & pops place.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 16, 2022)

Traditional Indian chicken curry. First attempt. Was insanely delicious.


----------



## delikana (Apr 19, 2022)

It was yogurt


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 20, 2022)

Had lentils. 

I usually just buy the canned lentils, and doctor them up with curry spices. But they have calcium chloride in them, which is a toxin. So, I wanted to try my hand at cooking from scratch using dried lentils. They require no soaking, but man, I am far, far from getting that to taste good. My wife makes amazing lentils. Me, I'm still a padawan.


----------



## Chary (Apr 20, 2022)

Sriracha and Saigon chicken wings. Delivery is stupid expensive...but gosh dang if I don't love those wings


----------



## solomosh (Apr 20, 2022)

Yesterday I met with my sister. We cooked risotto with mushrooms


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 20, 2022)

Sausage, Yorkshire puddings and green beans.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2022)

Chips n minced meat hamburgers.
@AtsuNii did the meat himself.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 21, 2022)

I basically did the same thing as with the chicken curry, but used Italian seasonings this time. Pasta would have made more sense, but I love rice, so... Was insanely delicious. Yogurt tenderizing is...well, it's magical. The chicken thighs fell apart on their own.


----------



## Chary (Apr 21, 2022)

The classic American dinner staple, the jelly donut


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 21, 2022)

Some sautéed cabbage/peas/carrots combo, the cabbage & carrots were finely chopped so they'd easy to cook/ chew.. Had some tea after that and it was very pleasant, in fact one the best tea i've had in weeks!  Aaand i'm out of pudding..


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 14, 2022)

Strawberries, feta, kale, bacon, pecans, shallots salad! I’m sure I missed a couple of things, but damn. I never thought this would be that great. Not sure what I’ll have for second dinner, though.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 14, 2022)

A tuna sandwich


----------



## godreborn (Jun 14, 2022)

weenies between two hot, young buns.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> weenies between two hot, young buns.



[makes popcorn, gets in comfy chair to watch].. [then I realize.. that this thread title was about last night]


----------



## godreborn (Jun 14, 2022)

I actually had conies with some fries, but that was for @JuanBaNaNa .


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> A tuna sandwich


A gay tuna fish sandwich or a regular tuna fish sandwich?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> A gay tuna fish sandwich or a regular tuna fish sandwich?


Most tuna are actually surprisingly private about their sexual preferences.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Most tuna are actually surprisingly private about their sexual preferences.


Exactly! You can tune a piano but you can't Tuna fish.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 15, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> A gay tuna fish sandwich or a regular tuna fish sandwich?



It was a 122 yo Bisexual tuna tbh. 

Oh look, you're 122 yo. What a coincidence.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 16, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> It was a 122 yo Bisexual tuna tbh.
> 
> Oh look, you're 122 yo. What a coincidence.


Jokes on you, my genitalia fell off ages ago due to me being so old,


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 16, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Jokes on you, my genitalia fell off ages ago due to me being so old,


I feel that statement is disingenuous at best. You know the reason they fell off was excessive self-abuse, tho I will concede that the sheer epic record-breaking sum total amount of self-abuse you achieved was allowed partly by your advanced age.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 17, 2022)

Splurged

1 Beef burrito, 1 Combination Burrito and Cinnabons From Del Taco

Shut up @JuanBaNaNa


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 18, 2022)

Shame. And it didn't go down well. I'm feeling worse this morning.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 25, 2022)

Last night I ate a bowl of quinoa, raw salmon, soybeans, cucumber, olives, bell peppers, cherry tomatoes, sesame seeds, lettuce, a bit of soy sauce. It was okay, different from what I'm used to, maybe I won't get it again because there's things I enjoy more. But I have mild covid symptoms and I swear that a couple of hours after eating this meal I felt like 30% better. I read that some of these ingredients were good for covid and the restaurant calls it "energetic bowl".


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 25, 2022)

KFC. I'm not much into chicken, but it was ok. Not great. But ok.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)

A tomato salad. Some chocolate cake and a glass of milk.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2022)

well, @JuanBaNaNa had rocky mountain oysters.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, @JuanBaNaNa had rocky mountain oysters.



Yep, they were @Flame 's oysters


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Yep, they were @Flame 's oysters


actually, I was laying on my back at the time, then he came up in front of me, and...


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> actually, I was laying on my back at the time, then he came up in front of me, and...



So he had 4 oysters last night.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> actually, I was laying on my back at the time, then he came up in front of me, and...


..and started "eating" them. @JuanBaNaNa loves them *cojones*! he likes the *big* ones..


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2022)

he threatened me if I told anyone he was gay.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> .. "Ate" them. @JuanBaNaNa loves them *cojones*! he likes the *big* ones..



damn. I only have litt.......

uh never mind.


----------



## Aserl (Jun 25, 2022)

some good ol fashioned ramen. can't go wrong with that!


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2022)

probably a site glitch where the message didn't go through, so send was pushed again.  I once had a triple post list that.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> he threatened me if I told anyone he was gay.


Yea, he keeps telling him himself that he is not _gay_..


AncientBoi said:


> damn. I only have litt.......


Wrinkly, peanut-sized ones?


----------



## Aserl (Jun 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> probably a site glitch where the message didn't go through, so send was pushed again.  I once had a triple post list that.


yeah sorry my wifi is ass it happens sometimes


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2022)

Noodles. Fridge/freezer was broken, options were limited. Pretty nice tho, katsu flavour.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 28, 2022)

Ruben Sandwich an Milk


----------



## RandomUser (Jun 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> he threatened me if I told anyone he was gay.


What is wrong with being happy?
Oh wait... never mind.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 29, 2022)

Human


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 29, 2022)

A bowl from sweetgreen


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> A tomato salad. Some chocolate cake and a glass of milk.


Tomato salad?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Tomato salad?


Nothing too fancy, just some cherry tomatoes, shallot onion, slices of cucumber (the small kind, because they taste better) and a light dressing (some chopped parsley, olive oil, vinegar & mayo).


----------



## CarlosBrown (Jul 8, 2022)

Pasta with mushrooms.


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 8, 2022)

some selfcooked Ramen xD


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 8, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Grillteller.
> 
> grilled
> 
> ...


Gazi...lmaoooo Turkish Brand...my nationality xD


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 8, 2022)

Store bought food at Panda Express 

Beijing Beef
Teriyaki Chicken
Fried Rice
Chow Mein


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 8, 2022)

Old Bay Shrimp Scampi Pasta from a local place called Point 57, awesome food.


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 8, 2022)

Today i had some Hot Buffalo Wings....and after that Pringles Chips with....hot Buffalo Wings flavor LMAO


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 9, 2022)

Ham sandwich [cheese, mayo, ham, lettuce, mild salsa], wafer cookies, n milk.


----------



## HellaJvke (Jul 9, 2022)

I had some chicken pasta, and then an acai bowl with granola


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Not last night, but the night before -- made my chickpea curry, but this time added about a teaspoon of harissa paste. Was spicy but addictive. Won't use it every time because the roof of my mouth is still tender from its spiciness, but I'll definitely do it once a month or so. Chickpea curry's kind of my go-to food throughout the week. Very easy to make, makes me feel all kinds of good inside.


----------



## asc53087 (Jul 17, 2022)

Sometimes, you just want something cheap and quick. So I bought a 1.00 pack of hotdogs and got store brand buns and chili and had hotdogs. And it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 19, 2022)

I grow fonder of homemade food.


----------



## smf (Jul 19, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Chickpea curry's kind of my go-to food


Whats your recipe?


----------



## SG854 (Jul 19, 2022)

Dominoes Pizza dipped in grease with lard spread all over it.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 20, 2022)

smf said:


> Whats your recipe?


I start out by frying my onions (just a rough chop) in a little bit of olive oil while I mince the garlic and tomatoes. Once the onions are browned to my liking, I add the garlic for about two minutes. Now, I originally also used fresh minced ginger, but it depends on my mood. I generally use about four small roma tomatoes. Throw those on there along with two cans of organic chickpeas (be sure to read the ingredients carefully because most brands have some weird chemical added, even in the "organic" beans). I then add a heaping half teaspoons of turmeric, cumin and garam masala. with a light half teaspoon of kosher salt. Stir well, cook covered for about 10 minutes on medium heat, stir again, lower the heat to low-medium, cook another 15 minutes, stir again, 10 minutes, and then let reduce with the heat and lid off for 5-10 minutes. Be sure to drain most of the water from each can of beans. Takes about 45-60 minutes all told, but most of that time is just waiting for it to do its thing. Amazing, addictive, healthy!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

*+*



* + *



*=*

_*Foodgasm...*_


----------



## x65943 (Aug 15, 2022)

Breakfast: nothing

After run meal: rice cakes, cereal, mango yogurt, chicken biryani, a bowl of cherries and anything else I could get my hands on

Dinner: chicken strips


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2022)

Schnitzel with topped with cheese and ham, and to the side smashed potatoes.

And a lot of banana smoothies (with cinnamon and chili) along the day because old bananas.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 15, 2022)

Sardinia Extract
Maple Chicken
Breaded garlic Fish strips


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

Actually had my dinner for breakfast. Made two days worth of my chickpea curry, and was jonesing, so I took it down for breakfast. Ended up eating my salad for dinner instead.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 24, 2022)

I had 2, count 'em, 2 and a half Chili Cheese Dogs [with all the trimmings]. Coke Zero and 2 Chocklett Sugar Wafers for dessert. I was hungry I tell you. Now let me go to the I'm Overweight thread and complain. lol.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Made tri-bean curry.Pinto, kidney, red-kidney beans, sauteed (in ev olive oil) onions and garlic, fresh romas and cauliflower, a little tomato paste, cumin, garam masala, tumeric, sumac and salt. I typically cook my meals either the day before or early in the day, since they take a while. Then, I can just throw the container in the microwave and eat later in the day. Really delicious. I don't use sumac in my other curries, but it gives a wonderful fragrant flavor to the tri-bean curry.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 4, 2022)

Mac & cheese.


----------



## hooky1992 (Oct 4, 2022)

Haven't had a takeaway in months, so spoiled myself with the most unhealthy dinner possible ! 


Doner kebab with lots of ketchup / burger sauce / mayo
curry chips with melted cheese
a few ice cold cans of Pepsi


----------



## Dudumendes (Oct 4, 2022)

Grilled Salmon with Sauteed Vegetables, and I drank water, lots of water.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 4, 2022)

I had what we call here in Scotland a council dinner (Something that costs next to nothing and can be easily made but tastes mighty fine) 

Chicken Nuggets with chips and spaghetti hoops.


----------



## spoggi (Oct 4, 2022)

Yesterday i had canned tuna in water mixed with red beans and green lentils
Good when working out, and tastes okay if you rinse the tuna in water


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Oct 4, 2022)

leftover chili. it's very good, an old family recipe


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 4, 2022)

Chicken and bacon tortilla wraps with green chillies, red peppers, cheese, lettuce and Sainsburys Honey BBQ sa-ous (poor epic meal time sauce ref!) 

And the good ol french fries crammed in too!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 4, 2022)

hooky1992 said:


> Haven't had a takeaway in months, so spoiled myself with the most unhealthy dinner possible !
> 
> 
> Doner kebab with lots of ketchup / burger sauce / mayo
> ...


Bet they didn't look that good when you got em?


----------



## rushjurassicparkfly (Oct 7, 2022)

Freakin' lasagna!!!


----------



## RaptorDMG (Oct 7, 2022)

I had a sausage supper from Dougie's Chippy and it tasted great


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 7, 2022)

A homade Beef Burrito. Without Burning It ! 


sorta


----------



## spoggi (Oct 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> A homade Beef Burrito. Without Burning It !
> 
> 
> sorta


Then maybe i should say well done


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 8, 2022)

Had a shitty, toxic pizza from Papa John's. I do _not_ feel good about myself.

Fuck that pit of hell!

Shoulda listened to my nervous system. It was sending warning signals before even calling to place an order.


----------



## Aserl (Oct 9, 2022)

Idfk it was like Mac n cheese or something


----------



## MeteK (Oct 14, 2022)

Homemade sushis, makis & chirashi for my girl and me.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Oct 14, 2022)

Had a nice juicy donner kebab tonight on naan with battered chips


----------



## Korozin (Oct 14, 2022)

last night was feeling lazy and just ordered takeout


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 17, 2022)

I know it says What I had for dinner Last Night but, This is what I'm having right now.





I'ts a Hamburger Steak Topped with cheese and tomatoe. Plus White Rice. Yes I made it. LoL


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 18, 2022)

Bit of a random combination of what we had left, but it was korean bbq flavour pork gyoza dipped in chicken laksa soup, and it was delicious.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I know it says What I had for dinner Last Night but, This is what I'm having right now.
> 
> View attachment 332462
> 
> I'ts a Hamburger Steak Topped with cheese and tomatoe. Plus White Rice. Yes I made it. LoL


An odd but seemingly healthier combination. Have you tried basmati rice before? Not sure if you prefer your rice stickier or more fluffy. I like both, but I definitely prefer basmati (fluffy -- at least the way I cook it), with less moisture. Good stuff!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 9, 2022)

Rice, lettuce with tomatoes, onions, and a bunch of other good stuff, and grilled meat.

I left the meat prepared the day before and it tasted really nice rather than just the pork taste itself. I used salt, lemon, a bit of beer, and olive oil.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

I made spaghetti again yesterday  . I also made just a wittle too much of it as a matter of fact. Like about 3 days worth.


----------



## mrgone (Nov 16, 2022)

Fried rice with vegs & chicken, wantan and shu mai


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

mrgone said:


> Fried rice with vegs & chicken, wantan and shu mai



Oooww, you just made me think of Woh Wanton. mmmmm


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 17, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I made spaghetti again yesterday  . I also made just a wittle too much of it as a matter of fact. Like about 3 days worth.


That could be a good thing. Put them in separate containers, throw 'em in the microwave when you're hungry, go on about doing something else that needs your attention. I do that with most meals. I'll prepare them the day before for my wife and myself, then when we're ready, it's just a matter of heating it up.

I do that with my salads too. It also helps me from overeating, or eating the wrong things.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 18, 2022)

Oh, man, yesterday I cooked pasta (fusili, I think), mixed with onion and garlic cut in pieces, bit of olive oil, fried chorizo thrown in, some salt, and a few other things.

It was really nice and could have fed three to four people, but I ate it all myself. 

Not long after, I felt like I had taken a laxative so it felt like it was a waste since it went out so fast. lol


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 18, 2022)

I'll give you a hint: Dominoes had 50% off all pizzas and I'm still full 16 hrs later no leftovers.


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 18, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Had a shitty, toxic pizza from Papa John's. I do _not_ feel good about myself.
> 
> Fuck that pit of hell!
> 
> Shoulda listened to my nervous system. It was sending warning signals before even calling to place an order.


..I literally got e-coli poisoning off one of their pizzas a couple of months ago! Holy shit never again, that place is banned in our house!

Anyway, here in my part of the UK, we call our lunch 'dinner' (and we don't use the word lunch, far too posh a word that). And we call dinner 'tea', despite that being a beverage, but go figure... So for tea/dinner last night, actually a pizza! Just some frozen supermarket one I threw in the oven (I work as a cook so can't be arsed going mad for it at home!) Still better than that shite from Papa John's!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 18, 2022)

@JuanBaNaNa Had big cojones served for dinner last nite. 
I made me a bet that he couldn't stuff two inside his mouth without gagging, but i lost..


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 18, 2022)

Tonight I made an omelette, and didn't even fuck it up. Chicken & cheese, it was very tasty, had it with chips.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Tonight I made an omelette, and didn't even fuck it up. Chicken & cheese, it was very tasty, had it with chips.



mmmm with Picante Salsa. Yea


----------



## Shape (Nov 19, 2022)

Ham salad.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 20, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> ..I literally got e-coli poisoning off one of their pizzas a couple of months ago! Holy shit never again, that place is banned in our house!
> 
> Anyway, here in my part of the UK, *we call our lunch 'dinner'* (and we don't use the word lunch, far too posh a word that). And* we call dinner 'tea'*, despite that being a beverage, but go figure... So for tea/dinner last night, actually a pizza! Just some frozen supermarket one I threw in the oven (I work as a cook so can't be arsed going mad for it at home!) Still better than that shite from Papa John's!


That actually makes a lot of sense to me...if you were actually having tea. I try to cut my eating off around five hours before bed. On days where I only got three or four hours sleep the night before, I tend to eat more, so sometimes it's only two or three. But it's probably not so good for you to eat shortly before bed.



AncientBoi said:


> mmmm with Picante Salsa. Yea


----------



## Minox (Nov 21, 2022)

Fried up some meat that was lying around in the freezer since I was lazy and couldn't be bothered to make a full meal.


----------



## yusuo (Nov 21, 2022)

Spaghetti with smoky tomato and seafood sauce.

I tend to make everything from scratch, was pretty tasty tbh. 

Here's the recipe for whoever fancies giving it a shot 

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/spaghetti-smoky-tomato-seafood-sauce


----------



## SweetTooth71 (Nov 24, 2022)

I ate pu...
I mean pasta.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 25, 2022)

I ate...

And ate, and ate, and ate, and...

Was Thanksgiving yesterday here in the States. We didn't go traditional this year, and the food was the best ever! Amazing treats all around. I'll try to get some pics from my wife, but we had my son's homemade spaghetti and meatballs (which I taught him how to make, of course...thank you, thank you very much <tips hat>), my son/daughter who made homemade baked macs and (ridiculously insane amounts of) cheese with whole shrimp, a gorgeous and amazingly delicious array of cheeses and nibbles on a beautiful wooden-leaf platter my daughter assembled, I made chicken curry and rice. And on and on. Desserts out the wazoo.

Thank you, nameless one.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

your mom


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 25, 2022)

What else but, thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Ricetomeetyou (Nov 29, 2022)

Homemade hamburger hotdish


----------



## sableye126 (Dec 14, 2022)

Rice and beef, like usual


----------



## sukh69 (Dec 15, 2022)

Yesterday night I had a Zinger Tower Box Meal from KFC. I ordered my burger without mayo and salsa with a corn on cob and Ice Tea


----------



## Jayro (Dec 15, 2022)

I had soup, from a can. Old Bay clam chowder by CHUNKY (Campbell's) soup.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 15, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I had soup, from a can. Old Bay clam chowder by CHUNKY (Campbell's) soup.



From Cambell's, I like the Cream of Mushroom soup


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

I always wait for my onions to cook to a certain point (it varies depending on my craving at the time), and then I add my fresh garlic and cook it for about three minutes before adding my tomatoes and paste for the curry base. The last few curries I tried adding the seasoning (garam masala, cumin, tumeric and salt -- sumac with my tri-bean curry) with the garlic to see how I'd like it.






Oh yeah...

The seasonings get a nice toasty flavor, and the tumeric gives it a nice golden/orange coloring. Really nice. And if I cook the onions longer, which is sometimes hard to do because I start getting really hungry as I'm cooking it, the flavor is ridankulous.

Add my fresh tomatoes and paste, let them cook for about 10 minutes on a medium-high heat with the lid on...






Stir in two cans of organic chickpeas, lower the heat a bit and let them cook with the lid on for an hour to an hour and 15 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes...






Addictive chickpea curry.

I used to eat it with basmati rice, but these days I just eat it by itself. Gives me two dinners-worth.


----------



## RedColoredStars (Dec 22, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> ..I literally got e-coli poisoning off one of their pizzas a couple of months ago! Holy shit never again, that place is banned in our house!
> 
> Anyway, here in my part of the UK, we call our lunch 'dinner' (and we don't use the word lunch, far too posh a word that). And we call dinner 'tea', despite that being a beverage, but go figure... So for tea/dinner last night, actually a pizza! Just some frozen supermarket one I threw in the oven (I work as a cook so can't be arsed going mad for it at home!) Still better than that shite from Papa John's!



I've been eating Papa Johns for 20 years and have not gotten sick a single time from it. How do you know it was from the pizza? Did you not eat anything else for 2-5 days? Not saying it wasn't the pizza, but it's also every bit as likely that it was not the pizza.


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 24, 2022)

RedColoredStars said:


> I've been eating Papa Johns for 20 years and have not gotten sick a single time from it. How do you know it was from the pizza? Did you not eat anything else for 2-5 days? Not saying it wasn't the pizza, but it's also every bit as likely that it was not the pizza.


I'd also had Papa Johns for years, and you're right there's no way of 100% knowing (I work with food) but the timing was pretty perfect for a start, and I also got food poisoning years ago from some independantly made pies I'd bought, and when it's bad, you just 'know' what it was.... In this case I was rush eating a meat feast before bed, was also a freebie off my youngest lad who'd ordered, and the mince will have been undercooked, which, from a bloke in the biz, is easily one of the main ways to get a large dose of e-coli. Couldn't have been anything else really. And the store I got it from is pretty infamous for poisoning people. 
I'm not suing or anything, and it's a shame as I was previously a fan ...I just can't look at their pizzas anymore! 3 days stuck on the shitter holding onto the seat for grim death kinda does that to you though...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 25, 2022)

I had a tin of shitty Sourcream & Onion Pringles for dinner.

I am _not_ proud of myself...


----------



## godreborn (Dec 25, 2022)

not me, but @JuanBaNaNa had rocky mountain oysters a la godreborn.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not me, but @JuanBaNaNa had rocky mountain oysters a la godreborn.


I bet it's something more than just that.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 25, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I bet it's something more than just that.


it's only gay if you can see their face, which is why I'm behind Juan as much as I am.


----------

